# NZXT Phantom 630 + H630 Window Side-Panel



## Shotty The Modder (15. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bin interessiert an dem Kauf eines NZXT Window-Side-Panels für das Phantom 630 bzw. H630 Case. Auf der Herstellerseite ist dieses schon zu erwerben (NZXT 630 Window Side-Panel) und ich wollte mich nun einmal erkundigen, ob ich dieses in absehbarer Zeit über Ihren Shop erwerben kann?


Vielen Dank für Ihre Auskunft.


----------



## FSPower (15. Oktober 2013)

[x] Abo

Habe die gleiche Frage vor etwa einem Monat gestellt und da hatte Caseking leider noch keine Informationen. Vielleicht hat sich die Anwort ja jetzt geändert!


----------



## Shotty The Modder (20. Oktober 2013)

@FSPower: Haben sie dir denn wenigstens geantwortet?


----------



## FSPower (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja jetzt ist es genau einen Monat her, dass es hieß sie haben noch keine Informationen zu diesem Produkt. Ich glaube ich schreibe da noch einem eine Mail hin. Das scheint etwas schneller zu gehen, als hier im Forum. Da bekomme ich immer ne Antwort nach spätestens 2 Tagen.


----------



## Shotty The Modder (23. Oktober 2013)

Okay, wenn du das machst könntest ja dann hier posten, was du als Antwort bekommen hast, oder? Danke


----------



## FSPower (23. Oktober 2013)

Oh Sorry.  Hab ich schon wieder ganz vergessen. Studium nervt!  mach ich heute abend mal und poste hier natürlich die Antwort! 


Edit: OK Anfrage ist gesendet! Ich sag dann bescheid!


----------



## Caseking-Nils (24. Oktober 2013)

Nach meinen Informationen wird das Window Sidepanel nicht auf den deutschen Markt kommen. Es hat leider etwas gedauert, da ich selber erstmal mit den zuständigen Leuten sprechen musste.


----------



## FSPower (24. Oktober 2013)

Oh das ist wirklich schade. Freue mich schon die ganze zeit drauf. Und wenn man in den Staaten bestellt zählt man unmöglich Viel an Versandkosten und Steuern.  :/


----------



## Elloco (25. Oktober 2013)

Komisch, komisch!
Habe vor etwa drei Wochen mit dem Support von NZXT einen Live chat gahabt.
Die wollten für das Window Panel mit allem Drum und Dran 88€ haben. Wegen Taxes & shipping.
Oder ich könnte es über Caseking beziehen. Darauf meinte ich Caseking führt es nicht im Sortiment.
Und der Support antwortete, Artikel ist auf dem Weg nach Europa und eben auch zu Caseking und sollte noch im Oktober 
verfügbar sein.


----------



## FSPower (25. Oktober 2013)

Das soll dann mal einer verstehen...jetzt weiß ich gar nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Warten, es in den Staaten kaufen oder sich eine schlechte Alternative suchen...


----------



## Elloco (25. Oktober 2013)

Man könnte sich nochmal mit dem Support von NZXT in Verbindung setzten und das Anliegen erklären.
Ich meine, so wie mir der Support Mensch das erklärt hat, will NZXT den Käufern in Deutschland das
Panel nicht vorenthalten. 
Wenn NZXT Caseking mit Ware beliefert, warum nicht mit diesem Panel.
Ich glaube nicht dass Caseking das Panel nicht besorgen kann.


----------



## FSPower (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe eben noch diese Mail bekommen. Steht auch das gleiche drin, dass Caseking das Panel nicht ins Sortiment aufnehmen wird. Dann stimmt das wohl.



> Hallo Herr (FS),
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Nach interner Rücksprache mit unserer Einkaufsabteilung müssen wir Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass wir die gewünschte Window-Version nicht anbieten werden. Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



So dann mal überlegen 80€ nur für das Panel?? Das ist schon ziemlich hart...


----------



## Elloco (25. Oktober 2013)

So. War soeben nochmal mit dem Support im chat. 
Folgendes. Caseking ist ein stinknormaler reseller von NZXT.
Auf deutsch gesagt. Wenn Caseking das Panel bestellt wird NZXT es liefern. 
Jetzt müssen die zeigen ob sie KING oder PAWN sind.


----------



## Elloco (25. Oktober 2013)

FSPower schrieb:


> Ich habe eben noch diese Mail bekommen. Steht auch das gleiche drin, dass Caseking das Panel nicht ins Sortiment aufnehmen wird. Dann stimmt das wohl.
> 
> 
> 
> So dann mal überlegen 80€ nur für das Panel?? Das ist schon ziemlich hart...



Es wird sich schon ein anderer Laden finden. Das Panel ist erst acht wochen auf dem Markt.
Soll Caseking bei seinen standard Gehäusen und Lüftern bleiben. 
Die Einkaufabteilung hat doch keine Achnung. 
Bestimmt wusste die Person nicht mal worum es geht. Hauptsache noch mehr Cooler Master Gehäuse.


----------



## FSPower (26. Oktober 2013)

Das würde ich jetzt mal gar nicht sagen. Ich kenne keine Deutschen Laden, der so eine große Auswahl hat. Und der Support war schon immer super! Ich hatte die gleiche Fragestellung schon für mehrere Artikel von NZXT und da hat mir der Support immer geholfen mit Releasedatum und allem drum und dran. Wenn das Panel jetzt nicht ins Sortiment kommt, dann ist das natürlich echt schade, aber Aussagen wie 





> Jetzt müssen die zeigen ob sie KING oder PAWN sind.


 und 





> Die Einkaufabteilung hat doch keine Achnung. Bestimmt wusste die Person nicht mal worum es geht. Hauptsache noch mehr Cooler Master Gehäuse.


 finde ich an dieser Stelle wirklich extrem unnötig und beleidigend und möchte mich an dieser Stelle davon distanzieren!!
Sorry aber diese Reaktion kommt mir sehr kindisch vor.


----------



## Elloco (27. Oktober 2013)

Warum kindisch? Wenn Caseking partout sich weigert das Panel zu besorgen, obwohl NZXT es liefern würde, ist das nicht Kundenfreundlich von Caseking.
Aber ist deine Meinung. Ich jedenfalls werde werde mein Geld dort nicht mehr ausgeben.
Ich finde schon einen Weg mir das Panel zu beschaffen.




*
*


----------



## Shotty The Modder (30. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Nachfragen beim Caseking-Support und auch die Antwort vom Support hier im Forum.

Ich bin auch sehr enttäuscht von Casekings Entscheidung, das H630/Phantom 630 windowed side panel nicht in das Sortiment aufzunehmen, aber sie werden schon ihre Gründe dafür haben.

Für 80€ werde ich das Panel keinesfalls aus den USA bestellen, denn für den Preis lass ich mir lieber ein mein Side Panel ein custom window reinmachen!
Was ich gerade noch herausgefunden habe ist, dass man das Panel aus Polen bei folgendem Shop bestellen kann: NZXT H630 Clear Window Panel [ACC-NT-AC-PH630] - 149.00 z
Die Kosten hier wären dann wohl 40-50€, das ist vielleicht noch akzeptabel...


----------



## FSPower (30. Oktober 2013)

Oh Danke für die Information!  Mal gucken wenn es bis etwa Ende des Jahres nicht in Deutschland verfügbar ist, dann wäre das wohl eine Alternative!


----------



## Elloco (9. November 2013)

Habe mal dort nachgefragt weil ich zufällig die Sprache beherrsche.
Panel etwa 36€ und Versand nach Deutschland 24 €.
Panels sind aber erst im Dezember verfügbar.
Eventuell wäre eine Sammelbestellung billiger.


----------



## samsunghd (16. November 2013)

Sehr schade..  Bin auch auf der Suche nach dem h630. Falls jemand in de bestellen kann.  Kann er Bitte hier Posten?


----------



## FSPower (16. November 2013)

Werde ich machen, wenn ich mal ein Angebot sehe. Bis jetzt aber leider kein einziger Reseller in Deutschland. NUr USA und Polen xD


----------



## Nyeles (19. November 2013)

Kann man sich das auch direkt von NZXT kaufen (also aus den USA)?
Hab keine Andere möglichkeit gefunden.

LG Nyeles


----------



## FSPower (20. November 2013)

Ja das geht. Musst es nur im store normal in den Warenkorb legen, dann zum Warenkorb gehen und ganz unten auf International checkout oder so ähnlich. (kann ich Grad nicht genau sagen weil ich am Handy bin) Da kannst du dann alles regeln, wie zum Beispiel, dass du den Zoll direkt bezahlen willst. 
Ich hab das schonmal ausprobiert, aber mir war der Aufpreis dann doch zu hoch!


----------



## Loro Husk (21. März 2014)

Mittlereile hat Caseking (und auch andere Shops) das Panel auf Lager, allerdings nur in Gunmetal 

Frage an Caseking: Wann kommt die schwarze Version?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (21. März 2014)

Hallo Loro Husk,

meinst du dieses mattschwarze Side-Panel? 

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » NZXT » NZXT - Zubehör » NZXT Phantom 630 Window-Seitenteil - mattschwarz

Sind noch 16 Stück auf Lager oder meinst du ein anderes?

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------

